

Donate $1.5 to EFF for every $1 spent on movies, music, etc.? - backprojection

I don't really feel like boycotting the movie or music industry is really practical - the entertainment industry isn't _really_ a free market in the sense that if your favorite artist is on label X and you really hate label X, you're generally out of luck, unless you pirate, but I really don't have the patience to pirate things.<p>Should I be justified in having a clear conscience by donating $1.5 to the EFF for every $1 spent on movies, music, etc.? Is the EFF really the anti-evil-media-corporation?
======
akuchling
A nice side effect is that you'll probably buy fewer DVDs, because the
effective cost would be $37.50 instead of $15.

------
AlexV
As a non-US citizen, I am seriously considering donating EFF in hope to stop
US imposing its' law on the rest of the world.

Thoughts? Has any non-USA citizen donated to EFF before?

~~~
backprojection
I don't see how this could be a bad thing.

~~~
AlexV
It could be bad if I spent the same amount at the EFF-equivalent of my own
country. The problem is that USA might be too powerful and the original EFF
would be "taking the fight to their filed."

Just wondering which is more effective.

------
mooism2
Evil media corporations also make money from advertising, so add in TV and
guess how much they get per advert you watch...

~~~
backprojection
Well.. I already don't have a TV subscription. The only ads that I'm ever
really exposed to are from watching The Daily Show online, occasionally, which
are so annoying I always just mute.

